# vp9 on the range today



## davew41 (Aug 29, 2015)

Yes another amazing VP9  these pistols are just great.. 
the feel the trigger the fit in the hand and they just run..


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

Nice shooting Dave. I am not familiar with the VP9 but it sure seems to work for you.

GW


----------



## davew41 (Aug 29, 2015)

goldwing said:


> Nice shooting Dave. I am not familiar with the VP9 but it sure seems to work for you.
> 
> GW


here is a review or 2  you can watch they have them in 9mm (the vp9 and .40 so far the vp9 ,vp40)
Hoping they come out with a .45 (vp45) they are amazing pistols and wow the fit in the hand, the trigger,, etcc its great
also on takedown you see almost Zero machine marks anywhere on these,, H&K makes a great product


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

goldwing said:


> Nice shooting Dave. I am not familiar with the VP9 but it sure seems to work for you.
> 
> GW


GW--rent one or have a friend let you try his-- you are really missing out --the VP9 and the Walther ppq are dream guns


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

I want a VP45--NOW!!!


----------



## davew41 (Aug 29, 2015)

boatdoc173 said:


> I want a VP45--NOW!!!


You and I both !!!


----------

